# Mobile IPv6 on FreeBSD 8.0



## Deleted member 10324 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am currently setting up a Mobile IPv6 test bench using a few FreeBSD machines. The goal would be to have a home agent, mobile node, corresponding node and a care-of network operating.

I have done a fair bit of research and discovered that the kame project (http://kame.net/) is integrated into FreeBSD since 4.0. I have also found another project called SHISA (http://www.mobileip.jp/). This leads to the following questions:

Is Mobile IPv6 enabled in the FreeBSD kernel by default?

The KAME and SHISA sites say that SNAPs are for cutting edge users. I just wish to set up my own test bench. Will I need to compile the kernel with snaps?

Finally, I have found two HOW-TOs:
  KAME: http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20031007/ 
  SHISA: http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20050707/ 

Which one (KAME or SHISA) should I be using?

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure about mobile IPv6 but there's a fully functional IPv6 stack. My home network has been running IPv6 for several years now.


----------

